# Take someone home



## kingkong781

Hi,

this may sound like a weird question (especially for a beginner in Chinese like me), but how could you translate the term "take someone home"?

I would be interested in
a)
a translation of the general term (taking somebody from a place to their home - i.e. as a courtesy)

and
b)
a translation of the term in a "romantic" sense (taking a girl or boy home).

In English, there isn't a difference but how about in Chinese? Do Chinese people also say something like "take somebody home" (when they actually mean "hooking up") or is there a different way to say this?

In other words, if I used the term in English in a romantic sense in a conversation, would a Chinese boy or girl with average English skills understand the romantic implication?

Thank you!


----------



## hx1997

For a), I would say 带某人回家, but for b) I cannot think of a phrase with a "romantic" sense. I'm afraid you have to wait for others' answer.


----------



## mancoffee

hx1997 said:


> For a), I would say 带某人回家, but for b) I cannot think of a phrase with a "romantic" sense. I'm afraid you have to wait for others' answer.


i thx u want say :和某人回家坐坐


----------



## hx1997

sry, whatcha sayin?


----------



## xiaolijie

Mancoffee and hx1997: your posting is appreciated but could you please mind your spelling and chatspeak:  *Use accepted written forms.*

Thank you!


----------



## hx1997

xiaolijie said:


> Mancoffee and hx1997: your posting is appreciated but could you please mind your spelling and chatspeak:  *Use accepted written forms.*
> 
> Thank you!


Sorry, won't do that again.


----------



## xiaolijie

hx1997 said:


> For a), I would say 带某人回家, but for b) I cannot think of a phrase with a "romantic" sense.


I don't think the romantic sense (b) would work in Chinese as not many (young) people would be able to do that (until very recently )


----------



## goodatchinese

A take B home.
That depends on the relationship between A and B.
And might means different in different places.
In my city(some place in east China). It simply means A take B to his home(Which we don't usually do), no implies. 
Except for one situation.
If A and B are boyfriend and girlfriend. It means "A take B home to see A's parents".(Most of us live with our parents until we get married if in the same city.)
And it is big. It means A think B is a good girl to marry to and B think A in the same way.
Though we don't need our parents' permission to get married legally, but it is still a tradition, it is nice to have our parents' bless.
Then you may heard chats like this, 
"Do you know Jack has taken Jane home?"
"Oh, really? Is everything going well?"
"Yes, his parents like Jane every much.Their parents will meet each other next week."
"We might should begin to prepare our wedding gift(means money) to them."


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Seems like, currently at least, Chinese doesn't use "take s.b. home" as a euphemism for sexual encounters like in English. It'd probably be something more direct when translated into Chinese, such as 他們兩個上床了 or 有了一夜情 等等。

Whether or not a Chinese person with "average English skills" would understand the potential romantic implication would depend on how many American films they'd watched... I'd guess those with good grammatical understanding but without much cultural interaction in an English-speaking country might still miss the intended, nuanced meaning.


----------



## Ben pan

Euphemism: 他俩做了什么好事没？ “好事” good thing, = sex . Other Euphemisms: 你把她*办了*没？  你们俩*办事*了没？办事= handle the work.  云雨 in 我们刚云雨了一番。


----------



## BODYholic

kingkong781 said:


> I would be interested in
> a)
> a translation of the general term (taking somebody from a place to their home - i.e. as a courtesy)
> 
> and
> b)
> a translation of the term in a "romantic" sense (taking a girl or boy home).



In Singapore, we say "带xx回家" only to kids or old folks who are not able to return home on their own.

a) 我可以送你回家吗？

b) 你家还是我家？


----------



## walawala

I don't think there is a similar saying in Chinese.  We say 约炮，which  means  booty call, I guess, to meet and have sex in a hotel or your home.this is an vulgar expression. 
if you say "take a boy/girl home" to a young chinese, I guess most likely they would think you are taking your boyfriend or girlfriend home to meet your parents...


----------



## walawala

xiaolijie said:


> I don't think the romantic sense (b) would work in Chinese as not many (young) people would be able to do that (until very recently )



I agree, take somebody home means take somebody home, or take your friend home to meet your parents and see if they like her or him.
that's all. if you mean "to go out and sleep with someone", Chinese phase for that is "开房！"(Book a room in a hotel!) Hotel is a safer place for having sex!


----------



## Ben pan

> I agree, taking somebody home means take somebody home, or take your friend home to meet your parents and see if they like her or him


The meaning we put into the same sign is so different in two different cultures. Amazing me. Taking one (opposite sex) home in China is the most touching expression of the filiality of their son in the eyes of parents. It implies that the child has seriously arranged a meeting between his/her girl friend with parents, which in turn means that he/she is going to be the only recogonized boy/girlfriend, ancitipating a marriage in a short time.


----------



## Kelby

Ａ）
To just take or accompany somene home, I'd use these two. 
带ＸＸ回家
送ＸＸ回家
Ｂ）
I like BODYholic's approach. I might also say 一块儿走马？　or 一起回家吗？


----------

